
Show HN: TenProblems – democratizing academic debates for the 2020s - DrNuke
https://www.tenproblems.com/
======
DrNuke
Short, text-only booklets democratizing the latest trends and the open
questions for 30 subjects, as put forward by leading academicians and
practitioners in 2019, hopefully aimed at debunking fake news, sensationalism
and outright biased agendas.

